# Hello from Singapore!



## rilence (Dec 7, 2013)

Hello; My account is finally activated!

I am from Singapore and I currently have 4 dogs, 6 rats, 1 male mouse and have just adopted 4 girl mice, too!

Hopefully I will learn more from everyone here!


----------



## PiaLouise (Oct 28, 2013)

Hello from the uk! Look forward to seeing pictures of your mice!


----------



## Hunterscliff (Feb 2, 2014)

Hello and welcome to the forum from the U.K


----------



## rocketmdove (Feb 8, 2014)

Hi


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Yeah some pictures of your mice would be lovely XD (hint hint nudge nudge)
Welcome!


----------



## BlackSelf (Apr 15, 2014)

welcome! i'm sure we would love to see all of ur pets!


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------



## mich (Sep 28, 2013)

WELCOME★★★★


----------



## FranticFur (Apr 17, 2014)

Welcome
Are they all white mice?


----------

